# Tyson food smell



## rio_grande (May 28, 2012)

It seems like in my area tyson foods is taking over everywhere. They are the only company we see at the grocery stores. I have noticed regardless of when I get it close or far away from the sell by date it always has an unplesant odor and the dranage is always a milky red color. A few weeks ago I asked for a chicken from their freshest box.. The meat guy went in the back and brought me one out that he said came from a load that arrived that morning. I took it home opened it and it stunk. I have thrown away tyson meat before because it just diddnt smell right. We have avoided it for several years but it appears we may be out of luck. My wife was craving a pork shoulder and brought one home on wed. I diddnt have time to put it in till this morning. I remember thinking if this was anything but a tyson I would throw it out smelling like it did.

I think it is the fluid they inject it with.  After I wash it away the pungent smell is almost gone. I will have to go back to buying cases of buts and briskets. we eat so little chicken we will just not cook it at home till I find a replacement for it.

Any ideas on this?

Or am I crazy?


----------



## pops6927 (May 28, 2012)

There are other packers; one good one is Pilgrim on whole fryers and broilers. Where to buy:

http://www.goldkist.com/products/where-to-buy.aspx

Hope this helps!


----------



## terry colwell (May 28, 2012)

I feel ya Rio, I have tossed several things I have bought from Tysons. Some I just got home and smelled them and they have a really slimy feel to them also. In my town the meat selection is out the window. I drive a hour away to Sams to buy most of my meat. The three grocery stores in town all sell cheap nasty junk


----------



## shoneyboy (May 28, 2012)




----------



## rio_grande (May 28, 2012)

In contrast I had a frozen Pork but from Sams where we bought a case of buts last year. It was awsome, good smell looked good still.

I will try that company Pops. Thanks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2012)

In contrast , We have a 'fresh Poultry ' supplier here in Sandusky Co. ,Ohio- 'Root's Chicken" . Ayou can get anything you need , from Whole Birds to boneless meat. The price is a little more , but you get 'fresh Quality' meat...

Sorry , Mark...


----------



## dauntless (May 28, 2012)

It's funny you mentioned this, I have had the same issue with tyson in the last two years. I thought it was just me.


----------



## frosty (May 28, 2012)

Nope, the problem is with Tyson. 

I'm lucky, I can avoid Tyson due to the variety of grocers here, but that is blessing that others don't have.  I've rinsed off as much possible, and soak in water (changing frequently) for a few minutes and can get most of it off.  I look for the latest "use by" date possible.  Hopefully, that means it has sat in the solution a little shorter period of time.

If you are able to find a local producer that would be my suggestion.  Even if the price is a little higher, you are assured of freshness and less lossvariety.

My uncle goes and buys a case at a time and freezes quality meats. Smart fella!

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## alelover (May 30, 2012)

Where are you that Tyson is taking over Rio? You don't have your location in your profile.


----------



## fyrfyter123 (May 30, 2012)

I live in a town where Tysons is located and bought right from them.You put in your order on Wed. and pick it up on Fri. Even being that fresh it still has an oder.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad I saw this...I thought it was just me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2012)

I never noticed. Roasters here in Central PA are usually Perdue. The parts I buy are loose in the case at the local Butcher sold by the pound...JJ


----------

